# Illusion AoChuang



## ~Adam~ (Sep 24, 2014)

I just 'ruined' 2 AoChuangs.






Sorryish.
I think I'm going to wait until MoYu release the cubic 7x7 instead of doing this to AoFus.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 24, 2014)

Why not do it on Shengshous? Do you really want to speedsolve this or something...?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 24, 2014)

SS corners don't split into 3 parts.


----------



## Pokelifter (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like a fun challenge to solve. How hard would you say it is to figure out how to solve illusion cubes?


----------



## joey (Sep 24, 2014)

You're weird.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 24, 2014)

joey said:


> You're weird.



Well said.


----------



## TomTom (Sep 24, 2014)

Pokelifter said:


> Looks like a fun challenge to solve. How hard would you say it is to figure out how to solve illusion cubes?


 the only difference between a normal, and an illusion, is the color of it, with a white background and a black cap, or vise versa, a link to what the fangshi looks like in an illusion cube is https://www.google.ca/search?q=fang...amyASPxYCADA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=923


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Pokelifter said:


> Looks like a fun challenge to solve. How hard would you say it is to figure out how to solve illusion cubes?



The 5x5 is fairly simple. The 4x4 is relatively challenging.

Reduction is easy but the 3x3 stage of the 4x4 is tricky.


----------

